# No sex after pregnancy



## onetoomanysleeplessnights (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been married a little over four months now. When we were dating (6yrs), me and my husband had a satisfying a passionate sex life. Only couple of months after our wedding, we learned I was already pregnant. That's when we slowed if not stopped having sex. I don't doubt his love for me or anything, but he just seem uninterested in sex anymore, even if I initiate. He would say it might affect the baby but we both heared it from our doctor herself that I'm fine and it's perfectly ok for us to have sex. But that did not change anything, we still hadn't any intimate moment anymore. My tummy is not that big yet, that my body figure hasn't even changed. I've talked to him about how I feel and he says he understands, but nothing changed. We still don't have sex anymore. Just a kiss before bedtime and then he says goodnight to me and my tummy - our little baby inside me. I'm happy that he loves me and the baby but for me, sexual intimacy is still important whether pregnant or not. I feel depressed and unattractive. Need your advise. Thanks!


----------



## nada (Aug 20, 2011)

onetoomanysleeplessnights said:


> I've been married a little over four months now. When we were dating (6yrs), me and my husband had a satisfying a passionate sex life. Only couple of months after our wedding, we learned I was already pregnant. That's when we slowed if not stopped having sex. I don't doubt his love for me or anything, but he just seem uninterested in sex anymore, even if I initiate. He would say it might affect the baby but we both heared it from our doctor herself that I'm fine and it's perfectly ok for us to have sex. But that did not change anything, we still hadn't any intimate moment anymore. My tummy is not that big yet, that my body figure hasn't even changed. I've talked to him about how I feel and he says he understands, but nothing changed. We still don't have sex anymore. Just a kiss before bedtime and then he says goodnight to me and my tummy - our little baby inside me. I'm happy that he loves me and the baby but for me, sexual intimacy is still important whether pregnant or not. I feel depressed and unattractive. Need your advise. Thanks!


Guessing: both of you are in you early 20s?

Nada


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

It seems like maybe he is scared he might hurt the baby or you. Have you tried to initiate anything when he gives you a kiss to say goodnight? Maybe touching him down there to get him aroused and get his mind off the baby and any fears he might have only for a moment at least? Just thinking...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Does he want any kind of sexual intimacy with you - even a hj or a bj? Is he willing to do oral or manual on you?

Is he afraid of intercourse because he thinks it can hurt the baby, or is he afraid of everything because maybe he is one of those guys who seem to have a problem seeing their wife as a sexual being when she is also a mother (the "madonna/wh0re complex")?

Yah, I don't know the best way to get over that kind of issue is - perhaps therpay would be the answer - but you need to keep letting him know that you are a sexual person and you expect sex as part of your marital relationship.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

It's a mental block for alot of guys. Doing my wife with my kid inside of her, shudders. I know it's perfectly safe but it's the picture in my head kept on killing the mood.

My wife was horny as hell during her 1st pregnancy but I just could not do it. The mental block was just too great no matter how much i wanted to, it just couldn't happen. Now the minute the baby popped out I was all over her but then it was her turn to turn me down lol (hormones and breast feeding really killed her libido).


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I really don't understand why men get skeeved out. The baby is inside it's own sake, behind the cervix and men are NOT that big that they will even get close to the baby.

When I was pregnant, we had sex all the time. My libido was high and my husband was happy to oblige. Positions got creative as my belleh got bigger...but we had sex up to the night I went into labor lol!

Maybe in time he'll come around? He really must research this and try to understand that yes, you are going to be a mother but you are still his wife and sexual being.


----------

